# What's the best way to ensure I get the full benefit of co2 to and around my tank



## ray copeland (7 Jan 2016)

Hi all I have a co2 diffuser but it's not a matter of just putting in in the tank and turning it on surly or is it I want to know is there an art for my plants to get the co2 for example getting the bubbles around the hole tank on the plants or is it really just put it where it will look nice and turn it on thanks in advance Ray


----------



## •Cai• (7 Jan 2016)

You've got to get your flow right. Have a read on the articles section ceg has written up on co2.


----------



## •Cai• (7 Jan 2016)

http://www.ukaps.org/index.php?page=co2-measurement-using-a-drop-checker

If you read through that it touches on it towards bottom of article


----------



## ray copeland (8 Jan 2016)

Ok brought a drop tester should I be worried it's not worked straight away and will take some time ?


----------



## RossMartin (8 Jan 2016)

Did you buy some 4dkH solution?

It can take a couple of hours for the colour to change.


----------



## ray copeland (8 Jan 2016)

Yeah it's that stuff that you put in the drop tester right?


----------



## RossMartin (8 Jan 2016)

Yes


----------



## ray copeland (8 Jan 2016)

RossMartin said:


> Yes


Ok it dose appear to be changing but very slow at doing so so that's fine. The other thing is I'm told co2 will lower ph? So off the tap mine is high range 7.4 from tank it's on low rang of 6.4. Of course the dropper will tell you if it's too much etc it just worries me although there is c02 going in the tank weather the plants will be getting it sounds stupid I know but I have seen many diffusers with co2 going to the surface but how would u know the plants are getting it is it as long as its present in the tank the plants will get it? Sorry new to this


----------



## RossMartin (8 Jan 2016)

Ok, so the fact that it is slowly turning colour means that it is working but there isn't enough CO2 to make it go green, which does mean that you are not hitting the magic 30ppm (i think thats the value). This would mean you need to increase the CO2 going into the tank however i would position the drop checker in different places firstt as you could have it in a dead spot.

Yes CO2 injection does alter the PH, however it isn't doing it in a nasty way. By this i mean you don't need to worry so much about this. If it were your hardscape lowering the Ph or a chemical that is doing it then that is when you need to worry about it.

I'm sure someone will explain better about what i mean!

The plants will tell you. This CO2 injection is an art. If you read my Journal called Open Book you will see what i mean!


----------



## ray copeland (8 Jan 2016)

RossMartin said:


> Ok, so the fact that it is slowly turning colour means that it is working but there isn't enoug CO2 to make it go green, which does mean that you are not hitting the magic 30ppm (i think thats the value). This would mean you need to increase the CO2 going into the tank. Do this slowly.
> 
> Yes CO2 injection does alter the PH, however it isn't doing it in a nasty way. By this i mean you don't need to worry so much about this. If it were your hardscape lowering the Ph or a chemical that is doing it then that is when you need to worry about it.
> 
> I'm sure someone will explain better about what i mean!


Oh this stuff I got it's orange in colour you use your fish tank water you add a few drops it Gos dark green you pop it in tank and it should go a ligh green to be good or yellow if to much


----------



## •Cai• (8 Jan 2016)

You need 4dkh solution with bromyll blue solution. It will only give you an accurate reading. Did you read Cegs article on this?


----------



## RossMartin (8 Jan 2016)

What Cai says!


----------



## ray copeland (8 Jan 2016)

Yeah I read it


----------



## •Cai• (8 Jan 2016)

Well he says the solution you should use and not to use your tank water as there are elements within water that will affect the readings. You can buy the premix 4dkh for a few quid. That's the stuff you need. 
Your flow needs to move the co2 around the tank in a nice circular motion. There will be more experienced on here that will go in more detail. 
However, try to get flow so you can see the plants within moving/swaying. A lot of people place diffuser under the outflow so the water flow will carry the co2 around tank providing your flow is up to scratch. Honestly, Cegs article will explain all of this so I would echo his advise to me. Follow one way of doing it and stick to it. You won't go far wrong following Cegs advice. I ain't blowing hot air up his back end but he's helped me no end.


----------



## ray copeland (8 Jan 2016)

I will try some 4dkh and see how I get on I thank you all that have helped kind regards Ray


----------



## ray copeland (8 Jan 2016)

•Cai• said:


> Well he says the solution you should use and not to use your tank water as there are elements within water that will affect the readings. You can buy the premix 4dkh for a few quid. That's the stuff you need.
> Your flow needs to move the co2 around the tank in a nice circular motion. There will be more experienced on here that will go in more detail.
> However, try to get flow so you can see the plants within moving/swaying. A lot of people place diffuser under the outflow so the water flow will carry the co2 around tank providing your flow is up to scratch. Honestly, Cegs article will explain all of this so I would echo his advise to me. Follow one way of doing it and stick to it. You won't go far wrong following Cegs advice. I ain't blowing hot air up his back end but he's helped me no end.


i read the info I have my flow at good rate yep plants flows moving co2 around tank in a circle and is under water flow it was the drop checker I brought I though would be that solution that's where I got confused this one said to add to use tank water and is a different colour but I will get some of that stuff yes only a few pounds   Thanks so much for your help I will let you know how I get on. Also might change my co2 Atomizer might help too.


----------



## •Cai• (8 Jan 2016)

What type of atomiser is it ray?


----------



## ray copeland (9 Jan 2016)

•Cai• said:


> What type of atomiser is it ray?


I mean diffuser it's only a cheap one bubble count I noticed if I turn the co2 up to say 5 counts sec it will blow huge bubbles I believe them to be smaller like a fine mist it should be better ?


----------



## ray copeland (11 Jan 2016)

Ok it's all good I now have a good flow of co2


----------



## ray copeland (13 Jan 2016)

Update: i changed my diffuser to one that make a hell lot of tiny fine bubbles that now cover the hole tank the drop tester too 4dkh working fine all at good levels and much better thanks for all your help people.


----------

